# Maryland Meet



## MD Power Plow (Nov 30, 2004)

This year a few guys have brought back the idea to have meet and greet and I thought it would great idea to put some names and faces together!
Here are few dates to think about *Nov. 15,16,or 17* these dates are during the week to avoid the friday nite crew let me know how they work with your sch. estimated time 6 or 7 pm. If these dates do not work for you let us know. The location is at Arundle mills mall "Damon's". Please pass on the word to others 

Hope to meet everone soon!

Also I just want to say Thanks to all of the guy that are helping out with the Truck load Salt buy.... It looks like this was a good idea we are up to 3 tractor trailer loads *66 tons* wow send me a PM for the final details


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

Rob anyday is good with me just let me know. Also send me a email on what I owe for the salt and I will get it to you.


Thanks


----------



## ibelee (Dec 7, 2004)

*MD Meet*

Same here Rob.
Just let me know when and where.
Tasha is sending out the check for the salt this afternoon.
Enjoy your new 4 wheeler and plow.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm in, Just give me a final date. Heck my new office is up the street from the mall.


----------



## HIGGINSTRUCKING (Dec 26, 2003)

i'll come down let me know how to get there


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

Just take 95 south until you come to rt 100 east then you will see arundel mills on your right take that exit and damons is on the right


----------



## PerfiCut L&L (Oct 18, 2005)

Great Idea. 

I can do the 17th only on these days.


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

Ok Gentlemen this is what I came up with at Damons. The date that is open is Nov. 17th 2005 and I have booked that date as of today at noon. We have two opinon to choose from If you choose the "Seated Meal" option - Once you choose a specific menu, I can send you the Menu Response cards for your guests. I will need the final head count and pre-order 72 hours prior to your event. 45 people is the maximum number of guests when providing a Seated Meal. 
If you choose the "Heavy Appetizer" option - There is a minimum of $300 to be spent on food & beverage(combined) when solely serving "Heavy Appetizers." 60 people is our maximum occupancy when providing a Heavy Appetizer event. For the seated meal we need to choose one of the four menu dinner and then we can choose from those items. Menu #1 has the following Pork Tenderloin,Flame -Grilled Chicken,Pub-style Fish and Bunless Burger Benedict. #2 has Half rack of bbq ribs,prime rib,apple burbon chicken and Jumbo breaded shrimp. #3 has sizzlin sirloin, fire roasted atlantic salmon, herbroasted half chicken and porterhouse pork chop. #4 has full rack of ribs,prime rib,grilled ahi tuna and new york strip steak. meal 1 is 14.49 per person #2 is 16.49 ,#3 is 16.99 and # 4 is 20.75. We need to make a decision no later then Nov 7, 2005

Thanks Frank


----------



## ibelee (Dec 7, 2004)

*It all sounds good!*

Way too many choices for me! 
What ever you guys want to do is fine with me.
Are we supposed to be bringing our wives/s.o.?


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

I'll be there. #2 sounds pretty good. Have you guys set up time?


----------



## PerfiCut L&L (Oct 18, 2005)

WOW....food  

I thought it was a happy hour thing    

But, hey, whatever you guys wanna do is fine by me. Im in either way.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I come only if someone brings a blizzard 810 for us to play with. 

If not salopez will drag me kicking and screaming.


----------



## MD Power Plow (Nov 30, 2004)

I spoke to me Blizzard plow rep. yesterday and invited him to come hopefully he can make it. "He told me that he may be tied up during this time but he would try to make it". *I would encourage any of you to Invite your plow venders/Reps. *


----------



## MD Power Plow (Nov 30, 2004)

ibelee said:


> Way too many choices for me!
> What ever you guys want to do is fine with me.
> Are we supposed to be bringing our wives/s.o.?


you can bring your wife/s.o. or both if they drive a plow truck for you.... thats more than Qualified for them to come.


----------



## marylandplow (Jan 12, 2004)

Rob/Frank That sounds fine to me I'll book the 17th If we eat that is fine if we dont that is fine to. Frank just put me down where ever you need me you can count on me.


----------



## frogman (Jan 3, 2001)

I'll be there Rob. 
My son Chuck will be also (he pushes snow for me). As a matter of fact, I'll bring the whole family. My wife will probably want to have dinner with us and the girls can check out the mall. I'll give a call to a couple of guys I know (also forum members). I'm sure they'll want to be there also.
It was good talking with you and I'm looking forward to a face-to-face. 
Thanks for taking the initiative and making this happen. I can envision a lot of good coming from it.
Bob


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

Ok Gentleman

it looks like it will be easier if we go with the heavy appetizer instead of picking a menu and then a meal. So we are going with the appetizer. If anyone wants to know what is on that I can let you know. We would like a head count. If you would like to have dinner you may outside of the banquet room i would suggest to call ahead seating just in case they are busy.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

What time are we meeting? If it's dinner time, it might make more sense to eat there; especially if people are driving a ways to get there..

Brian


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

Brain we are meeting at 7:00 pm on the 17th of Nov. We are meeting in the banquet room and will have a waitress to serve us. It seem like it will be easier to order off the heavy appetizer meal. I will post that menu Monday morning.


Thanks again everyone.

Frank


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Ok; I'll be there. I may bring one of my guys as well.


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

Brain yes you can. For the appetizers here is what is offer to us 50 wings for $25, 50 potato skins $25, mozzarella cheese sticks for $25, 50 chicken & black bean firecrackers for $25, 25 chicken tenders for $25 and vegetable tray for $25. I think we could so many of each of these. If anyone has a suggest let me know.


----------



## MD Power Plow (Nov 30, 2004)

*Blizard Dealer*

Today I spoke to my Blizard Dealer and he should be able to make it to the meet and if not he would send someone in his place. *If anyone else would like to invite their local Dealer please feel free.*:redbounce


----------



## markq (Sep 22, 2005)

*Sounds good*

Sounds like a great idea....I'll be there....I may bring a couple of my buddys that plow also. Is everyone bringing their plows? I dont realy wasnt to drive around with it on my truck with no snow on the ground, but dont want to be the only one there without a plow to show off!  I've never been to one of these before, and never met any of you, so should I ask for anyone in particular, or just show upo and try to fit in?


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

Mark

I'm not bring my plow with me but you are welcome to bring it if you want. This is the first for Rob and I but we thought that it would be a nice thing to meet other people in the area. I have reserve the back room which is in the rear of the big screen tvs but you could ask for Frank or Rob. If anyone is bringing anyone try to email or post me a head count we only have room for 60 people.

Thanks 
Hope to see everyone.

Frank
Rob my phone is acting up going to try to replace but to the question about parking is yes I will try to contact you later


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

I don't plan on bringing my plow, but I plan on bringing two co-workers for a total of three.


----------



## norrod (Nov 3, 2004)

You Guys are making me hungry. 

Makes me wish I still lived in Glen Burnie.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Strobe lights*

I got a request to bring a set of hideaway strobe lights to the meet. If anyone else is interested, please let me know. I have 4 sets on hand; first come first serve! Here is the info:

6 Head 90 Watt Sound Off Signal Hideaway Strobe Set. This complete system includes: Six Head 90 Watt power Supply, 4 Clear Strobe Tubes, 4 Shielded Strobe Cables w/AMP connectors, wiring, switch and instructions. Brand New and completely covered by the mfg warranty. $200.


----------



## PerfiCut L&L (Oct 18, 2005)

Looking forward to the meet. It'll be just myself, since my wife is working night shift that evening. 

rcpd: I may be interested in picking up one of those light kits. 

I was thinking of going with a low profile light bar of sort for the roof as well. If anyone has one there looking to get rid of... bring it.


----------



## ibelee (Dec 7, 2004)

*Head Count*

My wife and I will be there.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

PerfiCut L&L said:


> Looking forward to the meet. It'll be just myself, since my wife is working night shift that evening.
> 
> rcpd: I may be interested in picking up one of those light kits.
> 
> I was thinking of going with a low profile light bar of sort for the roof as well. If anyone has one there looking to get rid of... bring it.


I have a 911EP Millennium LED lightbar on my 2500HD that I was considering replacing with the new Galaxy. I'll try & remember to drive that truck!


----------



## davidrbean (Dec 18, 2003)

I,ll be there ,I'm bringing the father in law. Mother in law wants a break
I'll take one or those hideaways also


----------



## ibelee (Dec 7, 2004)

*Any left?*



rcpd34 said:


> I got a request to bring a set of hideaway strobe lights to the meet. If anyone else is interested, please let me know. I have 4 sets on hand; first come first serve! Here is the info:
> 
> 6 Head 90 Watt Sound Off Signal Hideaway Strobe Set. This complete system includes: Six Head 90 Watt power Supply, 4 Clear Strobe Tubes, 4 Shielded Strobe Cables w/AMP connectors, wiring, switch and instructions. Brand New and completely covered by the mfg warranty. $200.


Let me know if you have any left.
Wife wants a set for her Trailbazer.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Yes, I have a set left. E-mail me direct at [email protected] or call me at 301-370-8883.


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

Hello Everyone

Everything is set for Thursday night at 7:00 pm at Damons at Arundel Mills. I order the finger food for the room and it will be a cash bar for drinks. Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Strobes*

I'm bringing six of the above strobe systems to the meet tomorrow night. Cash & Carry, first come first serve. See ya there! :waving:


----------

